# Huge Loud Cracking Noise In My Chest When Breathing



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

A lot of times during the day I'll get the urge to take a deep breath, but I know that when I do, there will be a huge, loud cracking sound produced in my chest. Other people nearby can even hear it.

If I'm really tense, would you expect to hear this sound? If so, what do you think makes the sound -- the skeleton, muscles, etc.? I've been checked by doctors and they say my chest is fine.

I'm sure no one else has had this symptom, and that's great. You don't want this one. It's just annoying because, as a result, I feel as if I'm forced to take shallow breaths. And, then, in turn, I think I end up hyperventilating.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

your spine and ribcage perhaps?
Do you slouch alot?
I dont think it has anything to do with dp..


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

chiara said:


> your spine and ribcage perhaps?
> Do you slouch alot?
> I dont think it has anything to do with dp..


hi, thanks for your post. I think it's more anxiety than anything. I do slouch although I'm not sure that's the reason for the cracking sound. I think it's because I'm afraid of it happening -- and then I tense up so much that the sound happens whenever I take a deep breath.

Jeff


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i get this too as well. a lot. i don't think its part of dp, but i don't know what else it can be. a lot of times i think my sternum in the middle of the ribcage cracks sometimes even when i breathe and take regular breaths. and if i take deep breaths i sometimes get crackin things in the middle of my chest. i do focus on it because its annoying and not normal and sometimes it can litererally feel as if there's nothing inside me literally and like i'm not breathing and i do force my breathing sometimes.


----------



## chiara (Nov 5, 2005)

dont worry about it..everyone pops and creaks for some reason or another..its just a like a knee popping. When your body isnt used to moving a part it gets stiff which is why when you breath shallow and all of a sudden expand something makes a noise.
I get very tense and everything just pops, sometimes I feel like popcorn. I have a 5 year old and because my neck pops like 1000 times she just laughs and tells me my head let one again.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

another thing is this cracking of the ribcage chest whatever never hurts. i don't get it.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

chiara said:


> dont worry about it..everyone pops and creaks for some reason or another..its just a like a knee popping. When your body isnt used to moving a part it gets stiff which is why when you breath shallow and all of a sudden expand something makes a noise.
> I get very tense and everything just pops, sometimes I feel like popcorn. I have a 5 year old and because my neck pops like 1000 times she just laughs and tells me my head let one again.


Thanks. It's just that it can do this like 100 times a day (minimum).


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

the mind is a weird thing how it can do weird things to the body.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

livinginhell333 said:


> another thing is this cracking of the ribcage chest whatever never hurts. i don't get it.


Yeah, it doesn't hurt at all. It just drives me crazy, because I think 'Why is this happening? This shouldn't be happening. What's going on? Why won't it stop.' Sometimes I will hit myself in the chest really hard and that seems to stop it for maybe an hour or two. But you can't be hitting yourself like that all the time. You shouldn't have to.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

1A said:


> livinginhell333 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I will hit myself in the chest really hard and that seems to stop it for maybe an hour or two. But you can't be hitting yourself like that all the time. You shouldn't have to.


Why not? It worked for Tarzan.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

livinginhell333 said:


> the mind is a weird thing how it can do weird things to the body.


does this have anything to do with the mind???
i believe it's not
many people have this, just some bone that cracks
i don't think this is any related to dp


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Hyperventilation/shallow breathing.

Its a part of anxiety, it's also what causes DP/feelings of unreality


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

do u guys ever try to force breathing? i do it sometimes. i know its supposed to be natural, but it always feels like my airway passages are clogged. i don't know how to explain it.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah, breathing could be the cause
it's just sometimes i really get frustraded if just
everything is blamed on dp...


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

sometimes i hear popping sounds in my head or my ears or my eyes...i have not figured out what it is or what body part it's coming from but it does not hurt. it sounds like bubble popping...it's a very faint sound and i have only had it since i got dp. and it comes and goes and only lasts a few minutes. i have also had that cracking sound in my chest before but it went away. its very annoying and frustrating.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

sebastian said:


> Why not? It worked for Tarzan.


Waiting for your computer kill guy icon to start smacking himself on the chest. Oh yeah, he doesn't do that!


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

livinginhell333 said:


> do u guys ever try to force breathing? i do it sometimes. i know its supposed to be natural, but it always feels like my airway passages are clogged. i don't know how to explain it.


Yeah, I do this. I will breathe loudly sometimes just to try to prove to myself that I haven't stopped breathing and am still alive.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a prolapse valve in my heart that most physicians say causes anxiety in the body all by itself. It causes pops or crackles. You can have this checked if you think it might be heart-related. It is a benign condition so don't worry if that is what it is, it just is one cause of anxiety that can't be controlled. I have had it since my twenties and you test by ultra sound. Try not to worry, especially if there are no other symptoms that correspond that seem threatening. Good luck, freesong


----------

